# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  What would you NOT do in LD?

## Hate

I guess "What to do in LD" is pretty well discussed so I ask you:

*What would you never want to experience or do in a lucid dream?*

----------


## InTheMoment

Take a nap and have a non-lucid nightmare.    :tongue2:

----------


## Seeker

I would never do anything in an LD that would be against my waking morals.  So, I would never kill, rape, intentionally hurt, you know all the bad stuff  ::D:

----------


## Tsen

Open a door.  

I mean, opening a door just screams "LAME!"  

Ya gotta, like, blow it up, or break it with a bat, or an axe, or SOMETHING.  And if I'm feeling nice I'll replace it.  But just turning the doorknob...Bleah.

----------


## nesgirl119

Touch guys. Yechh! I hate that icky texture that guys have, & LDs are no exception. If they try to touch me in LDs, I will totally beat the crap out of them!! Yechh!  ::barf::

----------


## nesgirl119

I am sorry about this....I got hacked, & my profile was in possession..  :Oops:

----------


## wasup

::hrm::   What?

----------


## l3xicon

I would never EVER start a musical! ...eek...can u imagine! all this singing & dancing inside ur dream!!!! ARG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tsen

> I would never EVER start a musical! ...eek...can u imagine! all this singing & dancing inside ur dream!!!! ARG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/b]



I know!  I mean, I already have enough people singing and dancing in my head without LDing...

----------


## Alric

That would be cool. Maybe your walking down the street and you think its real life but then everyone starts singing. Would be a great reality check. Sounds like it would take a lot of control to get everyone to sing.

----------


## tommygun

a Musical would be AWESOME!!!  Like the "Newsies"(high quality disney musical flick).....just living a life filled of Disney fake reality!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## cooter

> _Originally posted by Hate_
> *What would you never want to experience or do in a lucid dream?*



Wake up.


Strangely enough, I still manage to do it practically every time. Something I need to work on, huh?

----------


## Jammy

I would never ever...beat up inocent DC's.... now you maybe wonder why that was even worth mentioning... so then i say "no perticular reason".... then you say "Hey wait a minute...you have beaten up a innocent DC havent you!?" Then i say "I HAVE NOT" then you say "HAHAAHAHA you cruel man... those poor figures inn your head" Then i say "ARGH I NEVER SHOULD HAVE MENTIONED IT" because the truth is that i never should have mentioned it because ive never done and will do something like that ever... but now for some reason i made this stupid post so maybe all you think i do that regularly but just want to convince you all that ive never done it... pretty ironic.....just like those poor guilty people in court: "Hey it wasnt me" or "I have done no such thing"... so to make this post any longer would just be a stupid suicide... cause the final truth... i have not beaten up any DC's and i will not... that is in a LD

----------


## Citrusponge

Attempt dream sex or masturbation. Tried it plenty of times before, and (for me) it's pretty crap. And makes mess. Wanking in real life is much funner, and more efficient.

----------


## l3xicon

> _Originally posted by Tsen_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I would never EVER start a musical! ...eek...can u imagine! all this singing & dancing inside ur dream!!!! ARG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 			
> ...



Lol....yes...yes u do!   ::D:  

Musicals = BAD! or as Cartman would say "IS'A BAD! IS'A BAD!" 
Going Kill Bill style in ur dream = HARDCORE!!!!!!!   ::D:  

my next goal for LD - go uma thurman on all my enemies' asses! hehe i already have someone picked out! his name starting w/a K   ::-P:

----------


## l3xicon

> _Originally posted by cynical_bob_
> *
> 
> Wake up.
> 
> 
> Strangely enough, I still manage to do it practically every time. Something I need to work on, huh?*




Well me being ur Mommy will just have 2 help stop that!!! Is'a Bad! Is'a Bad!

u r 2 excited when u figure out u r LDing! CALM DOWN 

*tear*tear* I MADE IT MYSELF!!!

----------


## cooter

Waking up in the LD isnt the problem, its waking up, period. I have never woken up from excitement  :tongue2: 

My life needs to be a perpetual lucid dream.

----------


## Hate

Whoa, this went off-topic so quickly  ::o:

----------


## cooter

> _Originally posted by Hate+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Hate)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Whoa, this went off-topic so quickly Surprised[/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...



Made what? The soap?

----------


## Goliath

I have killed in my lucid dreams once. When I had a samurai sword I chopped a guy in half like on kill bill.

I would never rape or have sex with another man. If I did I would be mentally scarred for life.

----------


## MonkeyElk

I've definately gone samurai on a whole hotel lobby full of guests, just chopping and killing them like crazy just cause I could, it was tons of fun, until this ninja came out of nowhere and tried to stop me.   

Things I wouldn't do in a LD

Have sex with my parents/grandparents
Eat poop

Yeah, I think that about covers it.

----------


## SantaDreamsToo

Things I wouldnt do in an LD:

Play on the computer,
eat,
watch TV,
sit around and masturbate,
have sex with a man,
lay down and look at the sky,
relax,

eh that doesnt cover it all but thats enough  :tongue2:

----------


## nerve

doing anything with anyone other than the one i love. i have in non-lds before and it's always awkward and it doesn't feel right.

----------


## l3xicon

Yes for samuri sword play!!!!
 ::D:

----------


## DuckMan_Drake

girismyleader, I HAVE had one of those musical dreams, at least it was an ending. Non LD and to say so, it wasn't half bad, good choreography

----------


## Danny

I would have to agree with not beating up innocent DC, Now if they start fighting then I'm all for my matrix style fighting.  I have killed DC but only coz they were mean, well I only killed one and I felt bad so I brought him back to life, he was so annoyed.   ::shock::

----------


## Wicked

Bob for apples   ::lol:: 

EDIT: And I don't understand all this "morality" thing in your LD's. I don't think I've ever killed a DC (not in a lucid dream anyway), but if one stands in my way or resists me I will certainly beat the crap out of them or intimidate them until they crap their pants.

----------


## Torcher

I would hope not to ...
- have sex - too exciting, wakes me up 
-Pull my teeth out - done it before and half my jaw comes with it
-shoot a kid
-shoot myself
-get shot by someone else - happened before, woke me up
-drown
-forget how to fly 
-watch myself sleeping, wtf would that be worth
-have a false awakening and do pointless mundane crap
-come across a clown
-dream about aliens *shudder*
-be stuck in a tunnel system far underground

include all other ridiculous stuff here--->  [  ]

----------


## cooter

Act on one of the two impulses that I get when I have a Lucid Dream (one of which is flying).

For some reason, as soon as I am lucid, I start one and it makes the dream as pointless as a Non Lucid one. I am not very smart in my Lucid Dreams.

*I am waaaaaaaay overdue for a Lucid Dream.*

----------


## MonkeyElk

HAHA, that must be the rabbit from Monty Python's The Holy Grail.....LOOK AT THE BONES!!!!

----------


## cooter

> _Originally posted by MonkeyElk_
> *HAHA, that must be the rabbit from Monty Python's The Holy Grail.....LOOK AT THE BONES!!!!*



You moron, that rabbit was blown to little tiny pieces by the Holy Hand Grenade. This is his great, great, great, great, great, great, great grandson.

Respect the rabbit or die.

Edite: Totally messed up the [ quote ]'s

----------


## Wicked

For the record, I think bob's banner absolutely, totally kicks ass. GO BUNNY!!!

----------


## nerve

> _Originally posted by MonkeyElk_
> *HAHA, that must be the rabbit from Monty Python's The Holy Grail.....LOOK AT THE BONES!!!!*



lmao, great movie

----------


## cooter

> For the record, I think bob's banner absolutely, totally kicks ass. GO BUNNY!!! [/b]



I aggree.

Just for the record, Wicked is Wicked.

----------


## MonkeyElk

MONTY PYTHON KICKS ASS!!!!!  And yes, it was blown up the the Holy Hand Gernade of Antioch, but that Wolf could of tried to attack it before King Arthur and his Knights ambushed it outside the Cave.

----------


## cooter

Monkey, I don't think you heard me correctly. The rabbit in the photo was the Monty Python's great, great, great, great, great, great, great grandson. Obviously, in the time of the holy grail, they did not have cameras.

Monty Python kicks serious ass.

Edit: Holy shit this thread is off topic. What I would NOT do in a Lucid Dream is watch Monty Python. Even for a dream, that shit is *weird*.

----------


## suorkaterina

My boyfriend said he like to drive sports cars in his dreams.  Hmm...something that I would never do=P

Yeah I don't think I would ever do anything against my morals either.  I mean I know you can't hurt anybody but, it's just against my nature.

Although I have eaten meat in my dreams (I'm a veg)  But I think that only happens when I've lived off candy for a few days and my body gets desperate. =P

----------


## cooter

I drove a sports car in a non lucid dream once. It turned into a motorbike and I thaught "wtf" and it changed back. That was awesome.

I wouldn't go against many of my morals unless I thaught it was appropriate or I had strong enough impulses to make me. Slaughtering a village of childern is definately out.

I would never eat in dreams, unless it was some kind of magic dream vegetable that gave me super vivid lucid dreams (hey, placebo effect!).

----------


## Villain_S_Deeds

> _Originally posted by tommygun_
> *a Musical would be AWESOME!!!  Like the \"Newsies\"(high quality disney musical flick).....just living a life filled of Disney fake reality!*



Or like the dream I remember having when I was four years old.  Singing, dancing Muppets of my mind's own creation.

----------


## Barbizzle

I would never rape anyone or brutally kill someone in an inhumane manner.  But as for anyhting elce, I think id do it  :smiley:

----------


## Franz Ferdinand

> _Originally posted by Citrusponge_
> *Attempt dream sex or masturbation. Tried it plenty of times before, and (for me) it's pretty crap. And makes mess. Wanking in real life is much funner, and more efficient.*



oh thats the main reason i want to lucid dream! there is a certain somebody i want to have sex with.   ::D:  *cough AlexKapranos cough*

----------


## DuckMan_Drake

Unfortunately, I HAVE burtally killed someone in my dreams , but I didn't do it.
It was some sort of convict that I sprung out of jail. He went into an alleyway and climbed up a rope to the top of a building. Then I heard screaming and slicing and then a hand and a saw fell from the building. I was afraid to go back there, but I looked up and saw the silhouette of some form of monster. I heard in a moaning voice, " I can see with mine eyes."

The words aren't scary  now, but were then.

----------


## Sinar

what i would do would go God of War on some people lol.
what i wouldn't do is probably watch a baseball game. that sport is boring anyway you watch it

----------


## Salmone

I agree with the morals thing. and the sex with another bloke thing. *shudders*

----------


## samf

Urinate. Don't wanna wet myself  :wink2:  .

I never like to walk through doors. Cause they can always take you somewhere you didn't expect to go. I usually just fly out of whatever building i'm in. Have sex...(wouldn't really want a wet dream now..) and well, that's it for now..........well..I'd never kill anyone...but if it's some criminal then i'd joyasly hurt him/her.

btw quick question, Everyone that's had lucid dreams...do most of them take place in a certain area for you?

----------


## AmandaBaah!

> _Originally posted by samf_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> btw quick question, Everyone that's had lucid dreams...do most of them take place in a certain area for you?*



Most of my lucid dreams take place at my house, preferably outside.  I just hads one last night at my house as well.

But getting back on subject, I would never want to intentionally hurnt myself or others in my dreams.  Once again, the morals issue...  :smiley:

----------


## Citrusponge

> _Originally posted by samf_
> *btw quick question, Everyone that's had lucid dreams...do most of them take place in a certain area for you?*



My dreams (lucid or otherwise) are most often set in my old schools or old college. The last time was set in my old college mixed with a train. Even though the college building layout is completely incompatable with a long narrow train, it fitted inside somehow.

----------


## Lobe

Almost all of my lucid dreams start off in my house, I'll get up, notice something's wrong get lucid and then funnily enough I usually hang around my neighbourhood, poking around people's houses.  Jeez, that sounds creepy doesn't it  ::D:

----------


## spiritofthewolf

i would not chop off my head...cuz that would just so suck..i mean think about it..what the fuck woudl happen to u if u went HIYAH! and wham-o your head be gone...would u be dead in reality

----------


## jay dawg

i would not assume i am spiritually wandering the astral planes of existance

that or have sex with a man

----------


## Hate

> _Originally posted by spiritofthewolf_
> *i would not chop off my head...cuz that would just so suck..i mean think about it..what the fuck woudl happen to u if u went HIYAH! and wham-o your head be gone...would u be dead in reality*



No, because it's all in your head. You can't affect your physical body while dreaming because of sleep paralysis.

----------


## Dagaz

> _Originally posted by Citrusponge_
> *Attempt dream sex or masturbation. Tried it plenty of times before, and (for me) it's pretty crap. And makes mess. Wanking in real life is much funner, and more efficient.*



I know this is pretty old but, yeah i hate dream sex.. its terrible!

----------


## luciddreamsilove3434

I wouldn't go to school. I'd blow it up instead! Yea!  ::D:

----------


## Tsen

Come to think of it, roller blading might not be smart either.  I mean, I can hardly do it in waking life, think of what it'd be like in my dreams!  I'd probably kill somebody by accident!  Can't have that.  All my DC killings are 100% intentional.

----------


## Chympara

In my dreams I wouldn't murder anybody or do things that would conflict with my big morals.  But I woudln't mind having a light hearted sword fight or a light hearted drunken orgy.

Things like public nudity I would do.  It would be fun to walk into a crowded area and just whip it out.

----------


## dreamtamer007

I would not want to be on the Fear Factor show and eat worms and things. I wouldn't do that wile awake.

----------


## snowman

Come to this forum.. lol

----------


## Imachinchilla

I wouldn't...

-go to the bathroom because I'd wet the bed   :tongue2:  
-kill someone
 as for hurting someone I would do that especially if that someone is my worst enemy and hurting him means kicking him in the balls. I'd rather enjoy that.   ::mrgreen::

----------


## fresita

> _Originally posted by Blasphemy_
> *
> I know this is pretty old but, yeah i hate dream sex.. its terrible!*



Why do so many people hate dream sex? I've had wonderful dream sex.

----------


## dreamer3

i wouldnt:
Hurt someone (too badly)
do ANYTHING gay
purposefully wake up
kill a drunken monkey impersonating a doctor (lol)
and other..... stuff.....

----------


## :D

Hmm...I wouldn't hurt anyone....unless...I was really bored...other than that..I would never....do something carefully....what's the point of carefully opening a window and jumping out. My idea is like...smashing the window open and just blast right through it.  :tongue2: . And....um..dream sex isn't that fun. -.-....so...nah... :tongue2:

----------


## crossroad

I wouldnt forget to load up the hellfire missles in my Apache Helicopter....and I wouldnt miss my target.....targets........actually... I wouldnt have to load up..... I have infinite ammo......dreams are cool...uh-huh-huh..uh-huh-huh........I wouldnt miss beavis or butthead with my crosshairs either........or barney........oh yeah, one shot, all 4 telletubbies......wouldnt miss them in my LD...........the list is endless......................

----------


## carcharoth

Hur Hur Hur. Yeaaahhh Kill the telletubbies! One by one!

Basically i would do everything , except the non-sense things like eating - opening a door - walking while i can run with 300 km/h or teleport , and stuff lie that.
In the dreams u can do/feel all the things that are forbidden in the real world.
Even if i didn't like something (morally) i would do it just to see how i feel.
Knowledge is power!

----------


## majinmunkee

I wouldn't not do anything. I've done anything you can think of and really don't feel bad for it, since of course it doesn't effect the way I think or act back in my waking.

One thing I wanted to point out, or even question, is whether you even can rape someone in a lucid dream. I mean, if it's a lucid dream, you know they aren't real and can control how they seem to feel, or how they act. Why would it need to be rape? Unless.. you actually seek out an intentionally sexual rape.

A scenario I can think of I've come across, is becoming lucid but gaining no control or influence over the dream. In which case I suppose rape is possible, and in some cases likely.

Now on the issue or murder, or torture, I don't see any problem with it. To me that's a much, much worse thing than rape. Losing someone forever is different than living forever with that person changed by such a thing. To me at least.

Anyone see this as a big, big threat to society? Or is my dream leniency a lot more normal than I thought?

----------


## DuckMan_Drake

Okay, I have the worst one now: Being chased by Ninjas on rocket propelled hang gliders and forgetting how to fly really fast. true story.

----------


## Nugget75

I wouldn't want to go to the bathroom because then you would in real life.

----------


## kimpossible

I wouldn't do my quarterly taxes.  Or stand in line at the DMV or post office.  Or wait on hold for customer service.  Or...

----------


## TygrHawk

Go to work.

----------


## Callista

I just wouldn't *want* to experience hurting anyone. I kill people (well, people who attack me) often enough in my non-lucid dreams; I don't need to use up my precious few seconds of LD time to kill even more people.

----------


## Spindoctor Mark

Laying anymore eggs   :Oops:

----------


## Ex Nine

Go to the bathroom.

----------


## Revero

There are tons of things I will never do in a lucid dream. Here are a few:
- have sex with someone I'm related to
- have sex with an animal
- smoke crack
- punch myself in the testicles until I black out
- give myself a swirlie
- convert to Scientology
- go to a beach and count all the grains of sand
- re-enact the Holocaust
- gouge my eyes out with a spork
- see how many hot coals I can fit into my rectum
- sit in a chair and twiddle my thumbs until I wake up
- brush my teeth
- try to lose lucidity
- take a test in school
- go back in time to the Middle Ages and catch the black plague

----------


## Kastro187420

I only have 1 rule about LDing:

If you wouldn't do it in real life, don't do it in an LD.

----------


## Revero

I don't know about that one. For example, in real life I would never have unprotected sex with strangers, but in the dream world it's just too much fun!  ::D:

----------


## Ex Nine

> _Originally posted by Revero_
> *I don't know about that one. For example, in real life I would never have unprotected sex with strangers, but in the dream world it's just too much fun!*



You would if it was safe, though, wouldn't you? I think that is his point.

----------


## Barbizzle

I would never rape or violently kill someone.

----------


## Revero

> _Originally posted by Ex Nine_
> *
> 
> You would if it was safe, though, wouldn't you? I think that is his point.*



Actually, I don't know. Any real-life stranger who would want to have sex with someone like me is probably too skanky for my tastes.

----------


## Triggerhappy

I wouldn't:

-go to the bathroom
-violate morals (killing, injuring, dream sex)
-kill myself
-buy shoes
-waste time
-walk anywhere (I hate walking, if there was an untested jet pack on ebay for $300 I would buy it)
-Talk to my parents (I'm afraid the second I talk to my parents I'll lose lucidity).

Top on my list of things to try are:

-flying
-going to tropical islands or alaska
-tasting food
-driving
-firing a machine gun

----------


## Gwendolyn

I would never do anything that would hurt anyone in any way.

----------


## Howie

I would absolutly never ever in any case not in any way have a sexual incounter with Jessica alba!   ::lol::

----------


## AlternateReality

i would never die

----------


## TygrHawk

> _Originally posted by Barbizzle+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Barbizzle)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I would never rape or violently kill someone. [/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...



Why does sex always have to be associated with violence?  And if you are having sex with a willing DC, how does that violate any morals?  Heck, in the dream, make yourself married to the person if that's what it takes to make it "okay" for you to have sex with them.

----------


## CryoDragoon

What would you NOT do in LD?


intentionally wake up 

 ::|:

----------


## Callista

I do that when I know I don't have a lot of time left. It guarantees I'll remember the dream (or at least, I think it does...).

----------


## Wicked

I sometimes wake myself up as a defense against something unpleasant. The ultimate escape... of course after waking up I slap my forehead real hard...

----------


## eXistenZ

I would never ask for a ride: you could end up in another's dream   :smiley:  

eXistenZ

----------


## scorpifly

I would never go down on a girl in a LD. Cause doing that, I get to excited in waking life, and that just might pull me out of my lucidity.

----------


## Amethyst Star

"Violate my morals" is the best way to put it.  I would never kick the crap out of someone, though a bit of sparring would be nice  :smiley:   I'd never swear.  And, I'd never sleep with someone.  Even without being lucid, those dreams really upset me.  Being lucid, you'd know if you weren't married in real life, so it would make a difference, at least to me.

-Amé

----------


## gparent

What I Would not do ? I would NOT not do something.

I'd totally try anything possible, except animal cruelty. The rest, I'd probably try it all.

----------


## torin_93

> I would never do anything in an LD that would be against my waking morals.  So, I would never kill, rape, intentionally hurt, you know all the bad stuff



Ya me too im not that kinda guy.

----------


## torin_93

> oh thats the main reason i want to lucid dream! there is a certain somebody i want to have sex with.   *cough AlexKapranos cough*



I hope she reads that LOL!

----------


## paragon

I believe that maintaining high standards is what keeps us above the animals.  Indulging our basest desires cannot possibly be good for our subconscious.  If rehearsing things in dreams has the same effect as rehearsing them in real life (which it does), then surely whatever else we do in dreams will have a similar effect on us.  If you have a deep-seated urge to murder or rape someone, do you really think it's good for you to indulge it, even though it's not real?  I sure don't.

So that means no violence against humans (except in self defence), and no _hows-your-father_.  To be honest I would love to have a bare-fisted fight to the death with a DC, but yeah, probably not something I'll attempt to indulge.

Other stuff like stealing is OK, as long as the DC doesn't get upset about it - I'd feel too sorry for them if they did.   :Sad:

----------


## KingOfTwilight

No one here would kill DCs?

I feel bad saying I am planning to kill a certain DC when I see him in my first LD lol

He's been very mean to me lol  ::lol::

----------


## chasingtruth

Anything I didn't want to do.

----------


## CrescentFox

I would never wake my self up from it; at least not intentionally. I don't plan on wasting any lucids.

----------


## Hidden

> "Violate my morals" is the best way to put it.  I would never kick the crap out of someone, though a bit of sparring would be nice   I'd never swear.  And, I'd never sleep with someone.  Even without being lucid, those dreams really upset me.



My thoughts exactly.  Except maybe the swearing bit.  I _never_ swear in real life, but I might in a dream, if I'm feeling daring. xP

----------

